
Doctors warn against new trend of women putting glitter in their vagina - ehudla
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/women-glitter-vaginas-trend-doctors-warn-health-candy-scent-passion-dust-pretty-woman-inc-discharge-a7822461.html
======
rocky1138
0\. The ingredients include boiled horse bones. I'm sorry but I don't want
that anywhere near my mouth.

1\. Giving medical advice to ignore gynecologists is arguably criminal.
Companies should face heavy fines if they encourage anti-science.

~~~
chrisbennet
>0\. The ingredients include boiled horse bones. I'm sorry but I don't want
that anywhere near my mouth.

Don't go hatin' on Jello...

